#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: DJI Phantom Products at MACYS Camera Shop

## MacysCameraShop

DJI Phantom 2 Vision +  P56,500
DJI Phantom 2 + H3-3D- P44,800
DJI Phantom 2 RTF Quadcopter  P30,000
DJI Phantom FC40  P26,800
DJI Ronin 3-Axis Brushless Gimbal Stabilizer  P143,500


Accessories


Zenmuse H3-3D 3-Axis Gimbal for GoPro HERO3/HERO3+ for Phantom 2- P25,000
Dji Part 27 P2V Lens Parts and Components Len Filter Mounting Kit  P1,300
Part 28 P2/V Prop Guard (4pcs/1set)- P1,500
Part 3 P2/V Propeller (2pcs)- P1,400
Part 4 P2/V Landing Gear  P850
Part 1 P2/V Battery- P8,000
Part 2 P2/V Charger- P2,600
Part 8 P2/V Car Charger- P5,300
DJI Mini IOSD  P3400


FPV
Lilliput 329DW  P9000 only


Transmitter
Boscam TS-832 5.8G AV Transmitter  P3500


Prices are subject to availability and change without prior notice.


thanks,




*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*


*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*


Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

DJI Phantom 2 Vision + – P56,500
DJI Phantom 2 + H3-3D- P44,800
DJI Phantom 2 RTF Quadcopter – P30,000
DJI Phantom FC40 – P26,800
DJI Ronin 3-Axis Brushless Gimbal Stabilizer – P143,500

Accessories

Zenmuse H3-3D 3-Axis Gimbal for GoPro HERO3/HERO3+ for Phantom 2- P25,000
Dji Part 27 P2V Lens Parts and Components Len Filter Mounting Kit – P1,300
Part 28 P2/V Prop Guard (4pcs/1set)- P1,500
Part 3 P2/V Propeller (2pcs)- P1,400
Part 4 P2/V Landing Gear – P850
Part 1 P2/V Battery- P8,000
Part 2 P2/V Charger- P2,600
Part 8 P2/V Car Charger- P5,300
DJI Mini IOSD – P3400

FPV
Lilliput 329DW – P9000 only

Transmitter
Boscam TS-832 5.8G AV Transmitter – P3500

Prices are subject to availability and change without prior notice.

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

